# It's getting harder and harder to keep doing this



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have had a few initial secures sitting in the late folder for a while. I simply don't want to comb through them and bid every single thing wrong with these bombed out properties. Then when I do I make the prices sky high so that we won't have to do the work. Only to receive calls from the national saying we can't bid it that high. I'm tired of these stupid battles filling up my day and raising my blood pressure.

Last week we didn't receive a detail of the jobs we were paid on which totally screws up payroll. I call the National and they said maybe they will correct it by Monday. I had to pay my guys so I just paid them. 

We should be able to say "I'm not bidding that" "I don't want that job"

Our Realtor work and private work is up right now and we don't need any nationals. However come winter that work slows and we need that steady work that the nationals provide.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

You don't need this work.

It sounds like you have underlings of some sort, whether it be employees or subs - doesn't really matter.

Back off on the amount of time YOU actually invest in this game, take that time and invest it into finding other sources of revenue, develop other factions to your business - then one great day will come where you just don't take their calls anymore.

Service commercial properties - window washing, interior cleaning, commercial landscaping, buy a cotton candy stand and travel around to county fairs, sell sun glasses on the beach in Cuba - we'd be competitors though, maybe the Dominican.

The day it's over will be the best day of your life - spoken from experience.

I built homes, market collapsed - I cut grass for Chapman, started with MCB, Countrywide, BOA, 5 Bro, AMS, Tidewater, Cyprex, Lamco, Sigma, a ****load of regionals that came and went, Safeguard - literally made millons - and I don't do one dime worth of that work anymore.

Commercial landscaping, I'm within 25% of sales dollars per week of what we were doing at the peak. My margins aren't the same. I still have headaches but I don't jump thru hoops, I get paid what I bid and I virtually never have to track down my money.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Framer1901 said:


> You don't need this work.
> 
> It sounds like you have underlings of some sort, whether it be employees or subs - doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


I could have left last year and held on. I keep holding on and to be honest it costs me money. I have several flip houses that are just sitting waiting on crews to work on them. I end up paying holding costs like electricity, water, taxes, insurance, and the costs of sending my crews to mow and maintain them. This year I have scaled back my Nationals work and stepped up in other areas. I just need to take the leap.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Think about the money you will make when grass and wints cross over... then make your move.

Remember i had the same fear when i dropped LPS, and things turned out fine.

Remember this if things go south you can always return, you do great work !! Just tell them your burnt out and need a break. Give it a try, think of all the work you turn away, it will still be there when you return if you have to.

Seems to every time we spoke on the phone you were with the kid, going to the game or in the bleachers or going to get some dinner. I wish i had that much time. You really dont what to turn out like me, where you are starting to enjoy sitting in an office all day. Do you !! grant it i make a lot of money but the cost is high.

I think if you can put away anuff money to make threw the first winter you'll be fine.

If you want i can sub out some work to you...HA,HA I could aways use a great contractor, and hell of a guy. 

I think you've made to may friends and contacts in this industry not to try...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Think about the money you will make when grass and wints cross over... then make your move.
> 
> Remember i had the same fear when i dropped LPS, and things turned out fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I enjoy the field work but HATE the office work. I haven't really been out in the field much for a few months now. That does give me more time for my kids and other activities I enjoy. That is the thing that is probably waking me up to all the things I miss. We used to do roofs as our main source of income. We had very little paperwork and far less BS with 1/2 down on every order and the rest the day the job completed. Much bigger tickets. I can remember when I refused gutter or soffit and fascia orders because I didn't like to mess with anything under $3500.00

I am sick phone calls for a missing toilet bowl pic on a grass cut. Then I go through the pics find it and send it to them. They say ok thanks. I just lost an hour of my day and all I get in return is an order taken off of hold and a thanks. If we are there to cut grass what in the heck are we doing taking pics of the toilet bowl? Why aren't we being compensated for it? EGS orders really get my blood boiling. We don't trim bushes for the ridiculous pay that the nationals "ALLOW". So I can't do a BATF because we get screwed. They won't let me bid it so I end up fighting with someone. It's exhausting.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm telling you - sun glass sales may be down this time of year down here, hurricanes cause issues but oh my my, come November, you can't keep the glasses on the milk crate.

Besides, you get to screw the tourists just like you're getting screwed now:thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Framer1901 said:


> I'm telling you - sun glass sales may be down this time of year down here, hurricanes cause issues but oh my my, come November, you can't keep the glasses on the milk crate.
> 
> Besides, you get to screw the tourists just like you're getting screwed now:thumbup:


I like a good pair of Maui Jim's I must say! Polarized lenses are the way to go!


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I am Trying to get out and i have been spending all kinds of money with extra insurances and Licenses but i hope and feel the reward is much worth it.The bull**** that we deal with is ridiculous and should be criminal.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I enjoy the field work but HATE the office work. I haven't really been out in the field much for a few months now. That does give me more time for my kids and other activities I enjoy. That is the thing that is probably waking me up to all the things I miss. We used to do roofs as our main source of income. We had very little paperwork and far less BS with 1/2 down on every order and the rest the day the job completed. Much bigger tickets. I can remember when I refused gutter or soffit and fascia orders because I didn't like to mess with anything under $3500.00
> 
> I am sick phone calls for a missing toilet bowl pic on a grass cut. Then I go through the pics find it and send it to them. They say ok thanks. I just lost an hour of my day and all I get in return is an order taken off of hold and a thanks. If we are there to cut grass what in the heck are we doing taking pics of the toilet bowl? Why aren't we being compensated for it? EGS orders really get my blood boiling. We don't trim bushes for the ridiculous pay that the nationals "ALLOW". So I can't do a BATF because we get screwed. They won't let me bid it so I end up fighting with someone. It's exhausting.


I bucked being put in the office for almost a year before i settled in to the fact i had no choice. I was always making money doing the work myself to support the office staff, but i grew to fast and volume exploded. The reason was because i was doing such good work with a quick turn around time, so more work was push on me.

Ive settled with the fact that the industry is what is and it not going to change anytime soon, and i done foresee it getting any better. I do believe Ive made my market niche and im sticking with it.

Ive said this many times here before, "pick an area and dominate it" Ive saved and cut corners so if things go south, i can comfortably move over in to what i want. Jack of all trades but master of none gives many options. 

There will be no changing the way thing are done in this industry, by nationals or contractors. The only thing that will force any change is the whats left of the free market itself. The personal interaction from the office is where i get the work i want, The office gives me the choice of picking jobs i want to do in order to support and complete office staff.

You have to make the choice on your on own no one can make it for you, Ive completely giving up complaining altogether and just do it. 

I can say this about you after talking to you, your on the right path at the right time. And you growing and maturing into a boss instead of an employee will always the hardest change of all.

I know for sure the money is their, its just a matter of how you approach the problem, and how well you handle the stress of making it.

The industry didn't change until i change the way i dealt with the industry.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

Just leave it. Fire those stressful clients and then focus on the ones who give you what you need. Then grow sales around clients just like the ones you love.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> Just leave it. Fire those stressful clients and then focus on the ones who give you what you need. Then grow sales around clients just like the ones you love.



Great advice! I've been on a job for some people for the last 2 days and upsold them a ton of work. I'll be there for another week now. Tripled my original contract and they are nice as can be. I tiled their bathroom and they loved it so much they want me to remodel another one. 

The funniest thing was when I threw away the was ring for the toilet and put in a sani ring. They were extatic! I'm pretty sure that is what kept me there, 

Anyway I'm enjoying the job and it's in the middle of nowhere. I don't have to deal with anything except material shortages or thing not fitting. I can fix stuff like that.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Great advice! I've been on a job for some people for the last 2 days and upsold them a ton of work. I'll be there for another week now. Tripled my original contract and they are nice as can be. I tiled their bathroom and they loved it so much they want me to remodel another one.
> 
> The funniest thing was when I threw away the was ring for the toilet and put in a sani ring. They were extatic! I'm pretty sure that is what kept me there,
> 
> Anyway I'm enjoying the job and it's in the middle of nowhere. I don't have to deal with anything except material shortages or thing not fitting. I can fix stuff like that.


And I'm pretty sure you get paid right away with that once you're finished huh?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> And I'm pretty sure you get paid right away with that once you're finished huh?



Actually they paid out on the original contract yesterday. They will pay as soon as we complete the change orders.

I'm on fire right now. In that zone that you get into when everything is clicking. I rode my Harley to a trash out this morning to make sure my crew was there and all was going well. When I arrived the realtor was there and asked me to go do a rekey for $150.00 and bid all the issues at the property. When I arrived at that property another realtor was there taking her sign down as the property had been reassigned. I helped her load it up and she gave me a referral. I went right then and ended up getting a couple decent yard cleanups along with the $65.00 a week per property recurring cuts. It was like a domino effect.

Now to find someone to do the work.....:whistling2:


----------

